# Way to enable 30 second skip?



## duckydan (Aug 10, 2012)

Has anyone figured out a way to enable 30 second skip on the Bolt for channels that don't have skipmode? I tried the old Select-Select-Play-Select- 3 - 0-Select but the double select option turned on quickplay instead of enabling the skip. It's probably the only thing I'm missing from my Roamio.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do that on live TV instead.


----------



## duckydan (Aug 10, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Do that on live TV instead.


I just tried with no luck. It still enabled quickmode but did not enable the 30 second skip / jump.

EDIT: I just paused a show and tried it and it worked. Thanks!


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

duckydan said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to enable 30 second skip on the Bolt for channels that don't have skipmode? I tried the old Select-Select-Play-Select- 3 - 0-Select but the double select option turned on quickplay instead of enabling the skip. It's probably the only thing I'm missing from my Roamio.


I struggled with this with my Mini when they updated the s/w. I thought I couldn't get the SSPS30S to take, but then noticed later it was actually working.


----------



## PumiceT (Apr 16, 2002)

Mine stopped working today, and the usual SPS30S isn't fixing it!!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jonw747 said:


> I struggled with this with my Mini when they updated the s/w. I thought I couldn't get the SSPS30S to take, but then noticed later it was actually working.


Yeah, I just went through this yesterday on my Mini. Doing the SPS30S sequence may toggle QuickMode on & off (or vice versa), but will also toggle 30sSkip.

And you can only toggle 30sSkip via recorded content on the Mini, from my experience, as trying to do so via Live TV results in pulling up the Mini Guide and the Mini tuning to a new channel.


----------

